
VRChat concurrency steadily returning to “Ugandan Knuckles” peak of 2018 - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2020/05/vrchat-concurrency-growth-steam.html
======
Kephael
People have learned the way.

------
Animats
More people are watching it on twitch.tv than going into the virtual world.
Hm.

~~~
andybak
You don't need to own a headset to watch a stream so that's not entirely
surprising.

The level of interest is encouraging because hopefully some of that will
translate into hardware ownership.

